# QLD trip photos (WARNING: bikini flab bared!)



## pinksugar (Jan 26, 2008)

WOOOHOO! I finally got my laptop to cooperate with my camera and as you can see, these photos are the result!

A few weeks ago, my sister and I enjoyed a trip to QLD, which is in the North part of australia, and quite tropical. I took photos











Lunch on the first day - if you have good eyes, you will see the 'safe fun' sign to my right, which was an ad for liscence free shooting. This is quite odd because in oz, guns have to be liscenced, and those laws are tough. We didn't go because it was quite expensive, but we thought about it!






OOTD for dinner - I was going to do a series of OOTD posts, but I couldn't upload my pictures until now, and it's too late










View from our hotel room of Surfer's Paradise






my cute turquoise bikini and not so cute flabilicious body, LOL. I bought a tiny turquoise belly ring which matched it perfectly, but you cant see it here, it's too far away... this was before we went to the theme park, WET n WILD










we went on a day cruise and got to feed these cute little wallabies. This is my sister










willum was really relieved when I unpacked





Thanks for looking, I know it's picture heavy!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome pictures R!


----------



## luxotika (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2008)

wow

great pic'

your rabbit and the wallabie are so cute


----------



## Maja (Jan 26, 2008)

Great pics! Your pet bunny is so cute!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

Great pics!! Looks like you've had fun!!


----------



## Leony (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time girl! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice &amp; your bathing suit is cute.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 26, 2008)

wow, that looks beautiful! thanks for sharing. i'm glad you had a good time!

by the way, i'd kill for your body. i'm an hourglass figure, but yours is sooooo much nicer!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 26, 2008)

You look GREAT! I'd love to go to Surfer's Paradise. It's a shame you weren't able to go shooting, it's a lot of fun (and it relieves stress!).


----------



## Annia (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your photos! It looks warmer there.





and your body is very feminine, it's beautiful, and I don't see any flab.





I think it is much nicer than a manly body...


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 26, 2008)

beautiful pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 26, 2008)

GREAT PICS!

I wana visit there somday...............


----------



## Jessica (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW....looks so beautiful!!! Im glad you had a great time and i wish I looked half as good s you in a bikini!!

Annia.....i didnt realize Gisele has no curves or hips. yuck


----------



## jenfer (Jan 26, 2008)

Great pictures! I thought you brought a bunny back from your trip. lol.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Pics, Rosie. Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 26, 2008)

Cute pictures, and I agree you have an awesome body


----------



## Saje (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you look FABULOUS! Thats right... no L.

I love your style and your bunny looks so adorable!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of fun! Great pics...and girl I don't know what you're talking about because your body is slammin!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 27, 2008)

Great photo's Rosie you look lovely in all of them, pleased you had fun up north.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 27, 2008)

Great pictures! What a cute bunny you have!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2008)

awesome pics Rosie !! you look great with a bikini !

lol @ Willum. my cat has the nasty habit of sitting _on_ the bag when we're going on holidays like "if you go somewhere, take me with you" (or beware the claws)


----------



## krazykid90 (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know what flab you're talkin' about, you rock a bikini!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 27, 2008)

You look great Rosie!



Thanks for sharing the pics. It looks like a beautiful area.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 27, 2008)

great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gleam84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like you had lots of fun Rosie! You look great in your bikini, and your dinner outfit is fab too





I'd really want to travel to Australia...hopefully someday it'll come true.


----------



## Jobunny (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol I love that photo of Willum in your bag - did you take him with you or was that when you got home?

I always love your OOTD's - thanks for posting them! They always remind me I need to stop being so boring with what I wear haha.

And your bikini bod is gorgeous - very sexy!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2008)

lol, I didn't take him with me, when I got home and after I unpacked, he hopped into the bag, so I quickly snapped the shot. He's such a funny little thing.

thanks for all your sweet comments ladies! as soon as I have the chance (ie, can get some good photos and I'm wearing something nice) I'll upload some more OOTDs.


----------



## claudia_lemus77 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 3, 2008)

lovely pictures, you look like you had a great time!


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 4, 2008)

Those pics are so cute! That hotel view is something else, nice. Especially like your pencil skirt Nik!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics... post some more, woman!

You look great too...


----------



## speedy (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pics, Surfers is so much fun.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 4, 2008)

that scene is beautiful! and i loved the bathing suit.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks like it was tons of fun! And you look hot in the bathing suit


----------

